# Dog books



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Saw this today and thought other avid readers might be interested. Sounds like some good ones. 

http://www.oprah.com/omagazine/Great-Books-for-Dog-Lovers


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, finally read one from the list. "Sophie: the incredible true story of a castaway dog" which those of you in Oz might already be familiar with as it happened there a few years ago. Great story, ok book. Would still recommend it.


----------

